# Suche ein bestimmtes Game im AOE2 stil..



## Amnesie (13. Januar 2009)

Moin 
Ich bin wie gesagt auf der Suche nach einem bestimmten *PC Spiel*.
Es ist genau das *selbe Prinzip* wie bei AOE2(Age of Empires 2) im *Star Wars stil*.Ich habe es vor vielen Jahren immer bei einem Freund gespielt nur weiß ich den namen nicht und ich würde es echt gerne wieder spielen.Das Game ist schätzungsweise *5 Jahre alt*,zumindest hab ich's damals schon gezockt.Es ist,wie oben erwähnt,genau der AOE2 stil,genauso als *strategie spiel *ausgelegt,ich meine sogar die *selben gebäude* nur halt alles im star wars stil,auch die maps und halt alles mit star wars namen,aber sonst fast gleich.

Also auf Deutsch:
*Age Of Empires 2      -----als----->     als Star Wars fassung *


Ich bin wirklich schon ziemlich lange auf der Suche  
Hoffe sehr,es kann mir jemand schnellst möglich helfen. 
Danke fürs Lesen


----------



## Jason22 (1. Februar 2009)

Star Wars Empire at War?

Jason22


----------



## Amnesie (3. Februar 2009)

Nene danke,habe es schon gefunden,man kann ja nur keine Topics löschen 
Es hieß Star Was Galactic Battleground II oder so,nur hat das keiner auf lager,weder amazon noch bei ebay jemand -.-
weiß jmd wo es das gibt? (nicht über 20 euro)


----------

